# Considering Miri



## Ethno81 (Mar 4, 2013)

My husband and I are considering basing out of Miri for his PhD research. I have two questions. 1) Do they have restrictions on expats renting homes for long periods of time? We will not have work permits and will likely be on tourist visas that we must renew every three months at the border.
2) We are trying to get pregnant and want to use a midwife or have a home birth. Anyone have any info on the availability of alternative deliveries in Miri?
Thanks for your help!


----------

